# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  regime margine auto usate

## barone

:Confused: Mi è appena scduta la pagina dopo aver scritto un papiro prima di inviarlo (ahimè!)
Riassumo la domanda velocemente:
la fattura del passaggio di proprietà della vendita di un veicolo acquistato usato (da parte di una srl che fa comprevendita di veicoli nuovi ed usati) è una spesa accessoria della fattura di vendita del veicoli e quindi non devo detratrre l'iva perchè fa parte della base non imponibile oppure va detratta l'iva e chiesto il rimborso nella fattura di vendita indicando i stessi importi della fattura di acuisto (una parte imponibile iva e una parte esclusa iva)? :Confused: 
Premetto che ila fattura del passaggio dell'acuisto del veicolo la considero spesa accessoria quindi con iva indetraibile... 
Grazie anticipatamente...

----------


## maurichi

> Mi è appena scduta la pagina dopo aver scritto un papiro prima di inviarlo (ahimè!)
> Riassumo la domanda velocemente:
> la fattura del passaggio di proprietà della vendita di un veicolo acquistato usato (da parte di una srl che fa comprevendita di veicoli nuovi ed usati) è una spesa accessoria della fattura di vendita del veicoli e quindi non devo detratrre l'iva perchè fa parte della base non imponibile oppure va detratta l'iva e chiesto il rimborso nella fattura di vendita indicando i stessi importi della fattura di acuisto (una parte imponibile iva e una parte esclusa iva)?
> Premetto che ila fattura del passaggio dell'acuisto del veicolo la considero spesa accessoria quindi con iva indetraibile... 
> Grazie anticipatamente...

  quello delle auto usate è un settore molto complicato e per la domanda che tu poni ci sono autorevoli risposte contrastanti. io personalmente mi comporto come da te descritto nella prima fattispecie (la considero spesa accessoria e applico il regime del margine), comunque potresti anche fare come da te previsto nella seconda parte con enormi vantaggi dal punto di vista degli studi di settore con l'accortezza di far emettere la fattura per le spese accessorie a nome del cliente che acquista la macchina. quindi riaddebiti in fattura il costo da te sostenuto in nome e per conto del cliente.

----------


## barone

Per Maurichi:
Scusa se ti rispondo in ritardo...
Intanto grazie...
Ok per la IIa fattispecie, ma riguardo alla Ia preciso:
della fattura del passaggio di propriet&#224; di quando "acquisto" l'auto, ovviamente non detraggo l'iva e l'aggiungo come spesa accessoria al costo del veicolo.
Mi ponevo il problema della fattura del passaggio di propriet&#224; della successiva vendita del suddetto veicolo..devo indicarla nella fattura di vendita come base insieme al primo passaggio e quindi trattarla come il I&#176; passaggio- cosa che non penso... - o devo indicarla  - cio&#232; chiedere il rimborso - con lo stesso importo e le stesse causali iva della relativa fattura d'acquisto? 
Grazie ancora per l'attenzione...!

----------


## maurichi

> Per Maurichi:
> Scusa se ti rispondo in ritardo...
> Intanto grazie...
> Ok per la IIa fattispecie, ma riguardo alla Ia preciso:
> della fattura del passaggio di proprietà di quando "acquisto" l'auto, ovviamente non detraggo l'iva e l'aggiungo come spesa accessoria al costo del veicolo.
> Mi ponevo il problema della fattura del passaggio di proprietà della successiva vendita del suddetto veicolo..devo indicarla nella fattura di vendita come base insieme al primo passaggio e quindi trattarla come il I° passaggio- cosa che non penso... - o devo indicarla  - cioè chiedere il rimborso - con lo stesso importo e le stesse causali iva della relativa fattura d'acquisto? 
> Grazie ancora per l'attenzione...!

  il rimborso con le stesse causali non è possibile. come ti ho già detto puoi chiedere il rimborso spese solo se la fattura relativa al passaggio di proprietà la fai emettere direttamente a nome del cliente. per ciò che attiene alla possibilità di inserire tali tipologie di spesa tra i costi per la determinazione del margine ci sono tre interpretazioni:
1) art.36 del DL 41/95. in questo articolo si parla di spese accessorie senza alcun riferimento al fatto che si riferiscano all'acquisto o alla vendita;
2) direttiva 94/5 (articolo 1, parte B, paragrafo 3) che ribadisce quansto stabilito dall'art.36 del DL 41/95;
3) CM 177/E paragrafo 4.1.1 che stabilisce che le spese accessorie sono solo quelle inerenti all'acquisto, le altre (quelle di cui tu parli) sono si inerenti all'attività d'impresa ma sfuggono al regime del margine.
cosa ti suggerisco?
fai come vuoi, perchè in caso di accertamento solo un funzionario molto specializzato  potrà evidenziare queste cose e nell'ipotesi che ci riuscisse deve si chiederti di pagare l'IVA indebitamente detratta ma deve cmq riconoscerti dei maggiori costi ai fini delle ID. lo fara????? io ho forti dubbi al riguardo

----------


## barone

Grazie mooolto gentile!!

----------


## barone

Scusate ma ho dei dubbi...
Una concessionaria acquista un'auto usata, poi la rivende a TIZIO...la fattura dell'agenzia di servizi del passaggio di proprietà dalla concessionaria a TIZIO viene intestata alla concessionaria che la paga, poi la concessionaria emette a TIZIO sia fattura di vendita dell'auto soggetta al regime del margine, sia fattura del rimborso passaggio di proprietà>quest'ultima fattura del rimborso è tutta imponibile iva o va fatta come la fattura dell'agenzia che si è scaricata la concessionaria, cioè una parte escliusa art.15 ed una parte - quella del compenso- imponibile iva? 
Grazie....  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Speedy

> Scusate ma ho dei dubbi...
> Una concessionaria acquista un'auto usata, poi la rivende a TIZIO...la fattura dell'agenzia di servizi del passaggio di proprietà dalla concessionaria a TIZIO viene intestata alla concessionaria che la paga, poi la concessionaria emette a TIZIO sia fattura di vendita dell'auto soggetta al regime del margine, sia fattura del rimborso passaggio di proprietà>quest'ultima fattura del rimborso è tutta imponibile iva o va fatta come la fattura dell'agenzia che si è scaricata la concessionaria, cioè una parte escliusa art.15 ed una parte - quella del compenso- imponibile iva? 
> Grazie....

  La seconda fattura va emessa come quella dell'agenzia, quindi una parte imponibile iva ed una parte esclusa art. 15. 
Esiste una ipotesi alternativa: registrare la fattura dell'agenzia come spesa accessoria del margine (con iva indetraibile) ed emettere una unica fattura di vendita in regime del margine sia per il valore dell'auto sia per il valore del passaggio di proprietà.

----------


## barone

> La seconda fattura va emessa come quella dell'agenzia, quindi una parte imponibile iva ed una parte esclusa art. 15. 
> Esiste una ipotesi alternativa: registrare la fattura dell'agenzia come spesa accessoria del margine (con iva indetraibile) ed emettere una unica fattura di vendita in regime del margine sia per il valore dell'auto sia per il valore del passaggio di proprietà.

  Scusa e grazie Speedy ho letto solo ora la tua risposta..
Anche io faccio come dici tu ma il dubbio mi è venuto perchè la concessionaria Bmw, fornitore del mio cliente, gli fa due fatture, una per l'auto in regime del margine, e l'altra per il minipassaggio assoggettando tutto ad iva...in effetti mi sembra di ricordare che se vuoi farti rimborsare dal cliente una spesa che però ti sei scaricato  tu, devi emettere fattura con iva, indipendentemente dalle causali iva della fattura che ti sei scaricato - o addirittura se è un rimborso di ricevute - ...che dite? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Speedy

> Scusa e grazie Speedy ho letto solo ora la tua risposta..
> Anche io faccio come dici tu ma il dubbio mi è venuto perchè la concessionaria Bmw, fornitore del mio cliente, gli fa due fatture, una per l'auto in regime del margine, e l'altra per il minipassaggio assoggettando tutto ad iva...in effetti mi sembra di ricordare che se vuoi farti rimborsare dal cliente una spesa che però ti sei scaricato  tu, devi emettere fattura con iva, indipendentemente dalle causali iva della fattura che ti sei scaricato - o addirittura se è un rimborso di ricevute - ...che dite?

  Se le spese che io anticipo per conto del cliente (escluse art. 15) vengono riaddebitate per lo stesso importo, secondo me il riaddebito mantiene l'esclusione dell'art. 15.
Se invece il riaddebito è di importo diverso rispetto a quello anticipato (ad esempio: anticipato 49,00 riaddebitato 50,00), l'iva va calcolata anche sulle spese anticipate in quanto diventano un rimborso forfetario.

----------


## maurichi

> Se le spese che io anticipo per conto del cliente (escluse art. 15) vengono riaddebitate per lo stesso importo, secondo me il riaddebito mantiene l'esclusione dell'art. 15.  
> Se invece il riaddebito è di importo diverso rispetto a quello anticipato (ad esempio: anticipato 49,00 riaddebitato 50,00), l'iva va calcolata anche sulle spese anticipate in quanto diventano un rimborso forfetario.

  SBAGLIATISSIMO......... il riaddebito delle spese sostenute deve essere sempre assoggettato ad IVA (o comunque essere compreso nell'importo complessivo di vendita nel caso di vendita rientrante nel margine).

----------


## Speedy

> SBAGLIATISSIMO......... il riaddebito delle spese sostenute deve essere sempre assoggettato ad IVA (o comunque essere compreso nell'importo complessivo di vendita nel caso di vendita rientrante nel margine).

  Innanzi tutto ti prego di usare maggiore cortesia nei confronti di chi interviene e di abbassare la voce (le lettere in maiuscolo vengono equiparate alle parole gridate ad alta voce).
Nel merito, la mia opinione si basa su quanto previsto dall'articolo 15 comma 1 numero 3 del dpr 633. Se non sei d'accordo .. pazienza !  Ognuno di noi conserverà la propria opinione.

----------


## maurichi

> Innanzi tutto ti prego di usare maggiore cortesia nei confronti di chi interviene e di abbassare la voce (le lettere in maiuscolo vengono equiparate alle parole gridate ad alta voce).
> Nel merito, la mia opinione si basa su quanto previsto dall'articolo 15 comma 1 numero 3 del dpr 633. Se non sei d'accordo .. pazienza !  Ognuno di noi conserverà la propria opinione.

  non sapevo dell'equiparazione del maiuscolo al fatto di parlare a voce alta ....... comunque se così fosse chiedo venia.
io avevo usato il maiuscolo per evidenziare il grave errore.
sul riaddebito delle spese sono stati scritti articoli a non finire.
il discorso cambia in base alla tipologia di spese e all'intestazione delle stesse.
se le spese sono sostenute in nome e per conto del cliente posso procedere al riaddebito delle stesse escludendole dalla base imponibile.
se, come nel caso in questione, le spese sono sostenute per conto del cliente ma a proprio nome le stesse devono per forza di cose rientrare nella base imponibile.
spero di aver cambiato la tua opinione, se così non fosse pazienza .....

----------


## barone

Ho letto solo ora le vostre risposte e Vi ringrazio...
In effetti penso che il rimborso vada tutto imponibile iva... :Smile:

----------


## Gastone74

Salve a tutti, ripropongo questa discussione perchè leggendola mi è venuto un dubbio e vorrei sentire il vostro parere.
La mia situazione è questa: Autosalone che acquista e rivende veicoli usati sia da altri soggetti Iva e sia da privati.
Le ditta che mi vende gli usati mi fa due fatture una per la vendita ed una per il passaggio entrambe assoggettate ad Iva, io invece quando vendo, al cliente faccio prezzo complessivo, comprensivo di passaggio e faccio un'unica fattura interamente assoggettata ad Iva. Secondo voi è corretto questo mio modo di agire?
Il secondo dubbio mi è venuto sugli usati in regime del margine. 
Nel mio caso quando vendiamo gli usati l'agenzia pratiche auto fattura alla società il costo del passaggio e la società recupera queste somme chiedendo cmq un corrispettivo complessivo (mezzo+passaggio) emettendo un'unica fattura per il totale con il richiamo al regime del margine globale.
Anche in questo caso il modo di operare secondo voi è corretto o sarebbe il caso di fare due fatture una per il mezzo ed una per il passaggio assoggettando quest'ulitma ad iva?
Ringrazio chiunque voglia esprimere una sua opinione

----------

